# Mom Shoots & Kills 2 Children for Being 'Mouthy'



## Kira Yamato (Jan 29, 2011)

*Mom Shoots 2 Children for Being 'Mouthy'*​


> TAMPA, Fla. -- *The wife of a military officer shot and killed her son on the way to soccer practice, then drove to their upscale home and shot her daughter in the head while she studied at her computer, police said Friday.
> 
> Afterward, the woman told detectives she killed the teens for being "mouthy."*
> 
> ...


----------



## Circe (Jan 29, 2011)

What the actual fuck?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 29, 2011)

Look at her face, clearly she snapped completely.


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 29, 2011)

> The family's home is on a cul-de-sac in a gated country club community in north Tampa. Hillsborough County property records show that the Scheneckers bought the house in 2008 for $448,000. It now has a market value of $261,000.



And I wonder who would actually buy the house after this.


----------



## On and On (Jan 29, 2011)

Crazy bitch alert, crazy bitch alert


----------



## Bioness (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeah that look on her face seems like she's telling the officers they're next


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 29, 2011)

For being mouthy? If that sets her off, I wonder what a normal person considers to be disrespectful makes her feel?

Woman looks kinda crazed anyhow.


----------



## Crackers (Jan 29, 2011)

I like how they mention her degree as if it has any actual relevance to the article. 

I feel just awful for her husband, though. What an awful reality he's been pushed into.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 29, 2011)

Actually disgusting, who would be able to do that to their children for simply acting like teenagers?


----------



## Ninamori Espeon (Jan 29, 2011)

Whoa! That's awful.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 29, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> And I wonder who would actually buy the house after this.



Someone who has no idea what occurred there. Real estate agents are pretty good at covering that type of stuff up. 

Remember the house that was built on top of a giant snake cavern? Yeah, another family managed to move in there and found out a year later online (looking though old news articles and videos). In the mean time, they had to go through that year bombarded with snakes everywhere, not even their water supply was safe.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 29, 2011)

Since its Florida, hopefully she'll get the Death Penalty.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jan 29, 2011)

Batshit alert...Wow...bich is crazy


----------



## Jin-E (Jan 29, 2011)

One can speculate whether the stress that comes with being a military family caused her to snap


----------



## Grimsley (Jan 29, 2011)

What a crazy bitch.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jan 29, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> One can speculate whether the stress that comes with being a military family caused her to snap



What having to maintain not mouthy children?....A order followed and maintained structure?....Quite plausible...


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 29, 2011)

Eh, my father would fly into uncontrollable rages whenever anyone 'talked back' to him, so this... really isn't that surprising to me as far as motives go.
It is interesting that the article makes no mention of a history of problems.

Poor kids.


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2011)

And there was no nearby relative or friend available to consult her?


----------



## Circe (Jan 29, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Eh, my father would fly into uncontrollable rages whenever anyone 'talked back' to him, so this... really isn't that surprising to me as far as motives go.


my father would fly into uncontrollable rages whenever we even "looked" disrespectful. had i ever 'talked back' to him...i don't even know what would happen because i never did. 

but i don't think it would involve shooting me in the back of the head with a .38.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 29, 2011)

And I think to myself what a Wonderfull world....


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jan 29, 2011)

> Her Facebook page says she earned a bachelor's degree in physical education from the University of Northern Iowa.
> 
> Sylvia Carroll, who attended Muscatine High School in Iowa with Julie Schenecker, said she was a popular and athletic girl who starred in basketball in the late 1970s. They reconnected about a year ago on Facebook.



Quality journalism right here.

"We got a woman snapping and killing both of her children, I want you to do your best to make this a top story!"

"I googled her name, got her facebook page and wrote to some of the friends she had there. I got her college education and someone who knows her from 30 years ago to tell me what she's like."

"...you're fired."


----------



## g_core18 (Jan 29, 2011)

Psycho bitch.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 29, 2011)

Psycho Bitch Psycho Bitch when you're in a pinch here comes a Psycho Bitch
when your kids talk back to you call a Psycho Bitch


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jan 29, 2011)

This is so sad I don't even want to make joke about it....while yet anyways.

Poor guys.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 29, 2011)

I feel horrid for laughing and hoping it was in America.


----------



## Xerces (Jan 29, 2011)

I hope she is _brutally_ tortured and confined for the rest of her life.


----------



## Eru Lawliet (Jan 29, 2011)

What's wrong with those people, who kill for such ridiculous reasons? Not that there was a good reason to kill children.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jan 29, 2011)

Xerces said:


> I hope she is _brutally_ tortured and confined for the rest of her life.



Because that makes you better than her, amirite?


----------



## L. Messi [✔] (Jan 29, 2011)

what the fucking fuck? how can anyone do that to their children? I hope she gets tortured badly


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 29, 2011)

Disgusting.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 29, 2011)

Its an American Tradition for Mothers to go Red Badger Crazy and kill their kids.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 29, 2011)

I love how people are talking shit about America when something very similar to this just happened in Germany. Go ahead and laugh it up, the fact that you're more worried about where it occurred and how you can place the blame somewhere else instead of why it keeps happening around the world in such a similar way just shows that the problem isn't one culture or one country, its people and you're fitting right into the group.


----------



## vivEnergy (Jan 29, 2011)

In Rome do as the Romans do 

It's as if the abortion and gun debates had joined :/


----------



## Casanova (Jan 29, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Its an American Tradition for Mothers to go Red Badger Crazy and kill their kids.



^^^The words of an ignorant person.


----------



## lazer (Jan 29, 2011)

Video news report


She looks demented.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 29, 2011)

lazer said:


> Video news report
> 
> 
> She looks demented.



SHE KILLED THE LITTLE BOY WHO PLAYED FOOTBALL!! Now I am mad


----------



## Xerces (Jan 29, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Because that makes you better than her, amirite?



Basically. 

The death penalty would be letting her get off too easy. She needs to suffer. Sure, its inhuman and probably goes against some _Human Rights_, but I wouldn't even classify her as 'human'.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 29, 2011)

Human filth.---


----------



## lazer (Jan 29, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> SHE KILLED THE LITTLE BOY WHO PLAYED FOOTBALL!! Now I am mad



Whoa! it's not worth it man! *hold's Sasuke_Bateman back*


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 29, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Look at her face, clearly she snapped completely.



I agree. It seems she just lost it and then afterwards she attacked her kids.


----------



## Burke (Jan 29, 2011)

> The family's home is on a cul-de-sac in a gated country club community in north Tampa. Hillsborough County property records show that the Scheneckers bought the house in 2008 for $448,000. It now has a market value of $261,000.



This is the worlds sadest and most elaborate real estate ad.

But seriously who names their kids "Calyx" and "Powers"?



oh.


----------



## Hikari Uzumaki (Jan 29, 2011)

What a disgusting psycho. I don't care if it sounds 'inhumane' but I hope she's tortured in prison. Killing your two kids because they were being 'mouthy'? Your mom didn't shoot you twice when you sassed her, now did she?


----------



## santanico (Jan 29, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Basically.
> 
> The death penalty would be letting her get off too easy. She needs to suffer. Sure, its inhuman and probably goes against some _Human Rights_, but I wouldn't even classify her as 'human'.



Doesn't really matter what _you_ think. What she did was heinous and unforgivable, but she's still human.


----------



## Ra (Jan 29, 2011)

I tried to add her as a friend day after yesterday and she hasn't responded to my request.


----------



## santanico (Jan 29, 2011)

That _has_ to be fake.


----------



## JellyButter (Jan 29, 2011)

What is this i dont even


----------



## arc (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm not making excuses or anything like it but



That is the face of a Mad Person.

Poor kids 



> Her Facebook page says she earned a bachelor's degree in physical education from the University of Northern Iowa.


Exercise releases endorphins, endorphins make you happy, happy people don't kill their kids... I guess it's not true then.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 29, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Eh, my father would fly into uncontrollable rages whenever anyone 'talked back' to him, so this... really isn't that surprising to me as far as motives go.
> It is interesting that the article makes no mention of a history of problems.
> 
> Poor kids.



And my dad would back hand me for scowling. I'd still be surprised if after 16 years he took out a gun and shot me in the head.


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my, what a psycho bitch, she could not take it anymore, those poor kids.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jan 29, 2011)

This bitch needs to die.


----------



## Mael (Jan 29, 2011)

This wasn't something isolated.  She clearly was deteriorating and then she finally snapped.


----------



## Bellville (Jan 29, 2011)

What a complete monster. Die a horrible death plz.


----------



## Raptorz (Jan 29, 2011)

Holy fuck, that was awful, i feel bad for the teens


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Jan 29, 2011)

It's shit like this which reassures me that my paranoia is justified. You never know when someone is going to go psycho and try to kill people for no reason.


----------



## Circe (Jan 29, 2011)

Neo Arcadia said:


> It's shit like this which reassures me that my paranoia is justified. You never know when someone is going to go psycho and try to kill people for no reason.


i don't that this was an isolated incident. people don't just simply "snap" mentally; they deteriorate. i find it odd that there is nothing in the article (not so much, though, considering the wonky way it's written) suggesting it, but i don't think a history of similar, less-extreme incidences would be too far gone to extrapolate.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 29, 2011)

Starr said:


> Doesn't really matter what _you_ think. What she did was heinous and unforgivable, but she's still human.



See, the problem with your logic is that this _isn't_ human. No human being in the proper mental state could ever take another human's life (especially children's for god sakes) without feeling any sort of remorse (which this woman seems to have done, note I said SEEMS.) Once you've reached that point, you can no longer be considered human anymore, you are merely a monster. Even assuming you ever recovered back to a semi normal mental state, in the eyes of everyone around you, you would never be able to lead a normal life anymore.

Having her locked away for the rest of her life is the only real way to keep the world safe from this woman, and the only way to truly benefit her as a person.


----------



## Circe (Jan 29, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> See, the problem with your logic is that this _isn't_ human. No human being in the proper mental state could ever take another human's life (especially children's for god sakes) without feeling any sort of remorse (which this woman seems to have done, note I said SEEMS.) Once you've reached that point, you can no longer be considered human anymore, you are merely a monster. Even assuming you ever recovered back to a semi normal mental state, in the eyes of everyone around you, you would never be able to lead a normal life anymore.


none of this argument works without having a functional definition of human.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 30, 2011)

Circe said:


> none of this argument works without having a functional definition of human.



The argument works perfectly. A human with a standard (aka normal) mental condition would not physically be capable of taking a gun to another person's face and shooting them in the head, this has been proven time and time again every single time, all killings with guns are either accident, caused by some problematic issue in the past that ended with a bang, or someone having a skewered up mental state.

You can claim you would all you want, but given the choice between pulling a gun and not doing so, in most cases your conscience (which is actually your moral values) would not allow you to do so because you believe this to be wrong. If anyone could honestly pull a gun to another person's face on purpose, there is an underlying issue, either in the form of a previous conflict or mental issue.


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 30, 2011)

Man - that is just screwed up on so many levels.  I can't imagine what that man is going through right now.  I know similar senseless things happen every day, but what the hell.


----------



## Vei (Jan 30, 2011)

What kind of excuse is that to shoot your children? This took disciplining a little too far.  The picture only proves she's snapped.


----------



## Circe (Jan 30, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> The argument works perfectly. A human with a standard (aka normal) mental condition would not physically be capable of taking a gun to another person's face and shooting them in the head


this is not true. 





> this has been proven time and time again every single time, all killings with guns are either accident, caused by some problematic issue in the past that ended with a bang, or someone having a skewered up mental state.


given, most perpetrators of cold-blooded killings are emotionally or mentally disturbed due to previous traumas, physical or emotional, but unless you are functionally defining 'human' as 'sane' and postulating that the unstable forgo their humanity in being so, i'm not sure of your point. 


> You can claim you would all you want, but given the choice between pulling a gun and not doing so, in most cases your conscience (which is actually your moral values) would not allow you to do so because you believe this to be wrong. If anyone could honestly pull a gun to another person's face on purpose, there is an underlying issue, either in the form of a previous conflict or mental issue.


'humans' (by your functional definition 'not disturbed') are equally capable of cruelty and killing. most people's morality isn't born by some higher understanding of an order of justice, but of conditioning that compels them to obey a superior authority (in this case, the law). people can quite easily go against their better judgement if prompted by an authority they feel obligated to obey--even to the beat of murder. this is more or less a psychological tenet that has been bolstered by countless milgram and stanford replications. 

if 'humans' are capable of this, i don't see how they're of better stock than the 'monsters' whose judgement is shot by mental illness.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 30, 2011)

Circe said:


> this is not true.



It is true.



> given, most perpetrators of cold-blooded killings are emotionally or mentally disturbed due to previous traumas, physical or emotional, but unless you are functionally defining 'human' as 'sane' and postulating that the unstable forgo their humanity in being so, i'm not sure of your point.



I'm not going to argue this with you, go out and take a gun, point it at another person, and then try to pull the trigger. If you can manage to do so, see if you don't feel remorseful or guilty for ending another person's life afterward, if you do not, then you have an underlying issue somewhere.



> 'humans' (by your functional definition 'not disturbed') are equally capable of cruelty and killing. most people's morality isn't born by some higher understanding of an order of justice, but of conditioning that compels them to obey a superior authority (in this case, the law). people can quite easily go against their better judgement if prompted by an authority they feel obligated to obey--even to the beat of murder. this is more or less a psychological tenet that has been bolstered by countless milgram and stanford replications.



There is no human on this planet that is capable of killing someone without any form of remorse unless they have an underlying issue somewhere. Why do you think people who go off to war come back with some form of trauma to their mental state? It's because of the senseless and needless killing that comes from war, the people going over there are not natural born killers, they are human beings who are being trained to fight a war, that is it. Even when in a battlefield for hunt or be hunted, humans will still feel remorse for ending another person's life.



> if 'humans' are capable of this, i don't see how they're of better stock than the 'monsters' whose judgement is shot by mental illness.



Except humans, by my definition, are not capable of doing this, and if they are capable of killing someone, they will feel remorse or guilt afterward for doing so, if they do not, there is an underlying problem, and even if they manage to fix said problem, in the eyes of the public, they are a monster as such. The problem here is that you seem to be associating the term monster with just any human being that kills, and this is not true. My association with monster to human being is "a human being who can kill someone else without remorse in any form."


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Jan 30, 2011)

She is obviously insane. The most incompetent attorney could easily make a defense for diminished capacity. This case is already decided. This is very sad. I wish we knew more about their history. I hope they continue to report on this story.

[EDIT]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cZCFGyWnoI&feature=rec-LGOUT-exp_fresh+div-1r-3-HM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 30, 2011)

wow, what else is there to be said? thats just so wrong on a lot of levels.


----------



## Circe (Jan 30, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> I'm not going to argue this with you, go out and take a gun, point it at another person, and then try to pull the trigger. If you can manage to do so, see if you don't feel remorseful or guilty for ending another person's life afterward, if you do not, then you have an underlying issue somewhere.


i can't tell if you're joking or if you really just told me to go murder someone to prove your point.


> There is no human on this planet that is capable of killing someone without any form of remorse unless they have an underlying issue somewhere.  It's because of the senseless and needless killing that comes from war, the people going over there are not natural born killers, they are human beings who are being trained to fight a war, that is it. Even when in a battlefield for hunt or be hunted, humans will still feel remorse for ending another person's life.


i'll grant you this (except "natural-born" killers), but it's beyond the point since what i was asking is where a line of demarcation is drawn when it comes to establishing who is 'human' and who is not, and if the one who is 'not' should be afforded human rights. this is especially relevant when the line is the marker for assessing the criminal liability and severity of punishment of two parties of equal guilt and similar attendant circumstances. regret is arbitrary and impossible to quantify.     


> and even if they manage to fix said problem, in the eyes of the public, they are a monster as such. The problem here is that you seem to be associating the term monster with just any human being that kills, and this is not true. My association with monster to human being is "a human being who can kill someone else without remorse in any form."


i'm not. i only pointed out that humans are capable of murder without being persuaded by mental instability, and if the victim (or type of victim) they've killed has been dehumanised either by personal prejudice or an authority, the guilt that you associate with being 'human' may not materialise for years, if ever. you may argue, in the case that the guilt does materialise, that it would be evidence of what you call an 'underlying problem' that has been 'fixed', but the fact remains: even if they are irrevocably labelled 'monster', the problem with this definition is that two people could conceivably commit the same crime with the same established mens rea, and one could say 'shit, feels bad man', and be considered 'human', whilst the other is a 'monster' and deprived of basic human rights because he's fucked up in the head or is incapable of regret because claiming that he's anything but emotionally convoluted would be stretching the truth like a 340 lb. woman stretching a size 6.  

remorse may be nice and all, but it doesn't raise the dead.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jan 30, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Basically.
> 
> The death penalty would be letting her get off too easy. She needs to suffer. Sure, its inhuman and probably goes against some _Human Rights_, but I wouldn't even classify her as 'human'.



I'm pretty sure she's still a grown homo sapiens and thus is entitled to human rights. Your bloodthirst doesn't make her any less human.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 30, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> I'm pretty sure she's still a grown homo sapiens and thus is entitled to human rights. Your bloodthirst doesn't make her any less human.


Her actions made her less human, Hell some animals won't harm their own young. 

And here you are again with your always on the other side of things and trying to look different than everyone else. No one's impressed, you act as if someone wanting her to die because she's essentially either insane or evil makes them somehow as much of a monster as her. 

That would make sense...if it didn't hinge on the fact she did something very wrong and killed innocent children whom she had been trusted to care for. So how again does wanting bad things to happen to her equate to that. I'm not even agreeing with the people wanting her to suffer but your argument doesn't make any damn sense.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jan 30, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Her actions made her less human, Hell some animals won't harm their own young.



And some animals will kill all the young of other males, that's not really a sensible point to make.



> And here you are again with your always on the other side of things and trying to look different than everyone else.



What other side? I'm sort of hoping that the majority of people would be on the side of human rights.



> No one's impressed, you act as if someone wanting her to die because she's essentially either insane or evil makes them somehow as much of a monster as her.



To be precise, he wants her not to die but to be tortured. About the death penalty you can debate, not about senseless violence and torture.



> That would make sense...if it didn't hinge on the fact she did something very wrong and killed innocent children whom she had been trusted to care for. So how again does wanting bad things to happen to her equate to that. I'm not even agreeing with the people wanting her to suffer but your argument doesn't make any damn sense.



What part of my argument doesn't make sense? "She killed innocent people, thus your argument is invalid"?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 30, 2011)

Circe said:


> -snip-



It's obvious we're going to have to agree to disagree on this one, because this will never go anywhere due to our conflicting philosophies and opinions on the matter.


----------



## Soul (Jan 30, 2011)

That bitch should be severely punished for her craziness.
What the fuck is wrong with some people?



Saufsoldat said:


> I'm pretty sure she's still a grown homo sapiens and thus is entitled to human rights. *Your bloodthirst doesn't make her any less human*.



But her own blood-thirst makes her less human.
Which kind of person would do that shit? 

She needs to suffer, and then die in a very humiliating way


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jan 30, 2011)

Soul said:


> But her own blood-thirst makes her less human.



No, nothing does. Nothing can make a human being not human anymore. She's still a member of our species and thus entitled to human rights.



> Which kind of person would do that shit?



A criminally insane person. 



> She needs to suffer, and then die in a very humiliating way



Which kind of person would do that shit?


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Jan 30, 2011)

HOLY FUCKING HELL  Sad


----------



## Xyloxi (Jan 30, 2011)

What the hell Florida, that stateneeds to be physically removed from the North American continent. 

In all seriousness, she should be put in an asylum for the criminally insane, as she clearly is not sound of mind.


----------



## Meow (Jan 30, 2011)

Honestly, killing her children all coz they talked back to her? And the poor girl was doing homework on top of all that.

If you plan to have kids, the road is gonna be a hella lot bumpy. She should've known that before having children.

Hope that bitch rots in jail.


----------



## emROARS (Jan 30, 2011)

She's obviously has psychological issues and needs to be taken to an insitution.


----------



## |)/-\\/\/|\| (Jan 30, 2011)

Well they won't be talking back now. This isn't really a big, you can see it as a very late abortion.


----------



## kakashi4ever (Jan 30, 2011)

Most of the mothers suffering from depression because of their children.they carrying their burdens and suffering enough to let them enjoying their life while they keep parting and wining waaaa mom doesn't love me ,she doesnt  give me any money>>get your self a life instead of wining on her head 
Stupid Spoiled baby >
​


----------



## the hokage of lol (Jan 30, 2011)

this news just ruined a probably perfect sunday.how can people even do that to their own kids? kill them just for being "mouthy" what a crap excuse...other than that she's probably crazy!


----------



## Griever (Jan 30, 2011)

Florida, are thay trying to become the real life 'Roanapur' or somethin'? next thing ya' know they're going to be cuttin' people up with chainsaws and shit.

seriously though. Poor kids, getting your head blown off by your own mother..... that's pretty harsh.


----------



## siyrean (Jan 30, 2011)

well i'm glad they told us how much her house was worth and what her facebook says...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 30, 2011)

kakashi4ever said:


> Most of the mothers suffering from depression because of their children.they carrying their burdens and suffering enough to let them enjoying their life while they keep parting and wining waaaa mom doesn't love me ,she doesnt  give me any money>>get your self a life instead of wining on her head
> Stupid Spoiled baby >
> ​


God I hope you're a troll. 


siyrean said:


> well i'm glad they told us how much her house was worth and what her facebook says...



Yeah, because they're shocked someone white and somewhat well off would do such a thing


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jan 30, 2011)

> Location: Saudi Arabia



Yeah I'd say troll.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jan 30, 2011)

I can understand why people would call for her execution,s but is lowering yourself to saying that she should be tortured really necessary? A quick execution would be far more humane and I wory about who would actually apply for the job of torturer. In before she sues the gun manufacturer.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 30, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> I can understand why people would call for her execution,s but is lowering yourself to saying that she should be tortured really necessary? A quick execution would be far more humane and I wory about who would actually apply for the job of torturer. In before she sues the gun manufacturer.


Let tigers rip her apart? That way no one human has to be bothered with doing it themselves


----------



## Xyloxi (Jan 30, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Let tigers rip her apart? That way no one human has to be bothered with doing it themselves



Someone has to maintain and train the tigers though, personally I think the death penalty should be for crimes against humanity, whereas this woman is clearly not sound of mind and unable to function within society.

On a silly note, bring back gladiatoral combat.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 30, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> Someone has to maintain and train the tigers though, personally I think the death penalty should be for crimes against humanity, whereas this woman is clearly not sound of mind and unable to function within society.
> 
> On a silly note, bring back gladiatoral combat.


If we didn't maintain the tigers they'd be more likely to eat her...


----------



## Xyloxi (Jan 30, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> If we didn't maintain the tigers they'd be more likely to eat her...



What if the tigers started killing each other out of hunger, then you've got one dead and one injured tiger.


----------



## Griever (Jan 30, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> I can understand why people would call for her execution,s but is lowering yourself to saying that she should be tortured really necessary? A quick execution would be far more humane and *I wory about who would actually apply for the job of torturer*. In before she sues the gun manufacturer.



Well, it would be a very inventive line of work if nothing else.

i'm content with locking her in prison though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 30, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> What if the tigers started killing each other out of hunger, then you've got one dead and one injured tiger.


Okay, forget about tigers, we just build a robot that throws rocks at people and then we built other robots to take care of this robot.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jan 30, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Okay, forget about tigers, we just build a robot that throws rocks at people and then we built other robots to take care of this robot.



Stoning people to death? Sounds a bit too Sharia law for me, gladiatoral combat with elaborate scenes and uniforms or nothing.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm offended by this:



> The family's home is on a cul-de-sac in a gated country club community  in north Tampa. Hillsborough County property records show that the  Scheneckers bought the house in 2008 for $448,000. It now has a market  value of $261,000.



This is not relavant to the story.

This assumes that people would assume poor people did this and places importance on money in such a way that I find classist and disgusting.

Of course the mother's actions are even more disgusting.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 30, 2011)

Crazy ass bitch...

The fuck made her snap like that? Obviously it wasn't her kids 'mouthing off to her'. Jesus christ.


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 30, 2011)

She should get sent to a rape camp.


----------



## Kage (Jan 30, 2011)

i think 'depression' was probably just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Degelle (Jan 30, 2011)

She won't be the last offspring from the degenerate society.


----------



## Mael (Jan 30, 2011)

Degelle said:


> She won't be the last offspring from the degenerate society.



Define those last two words with context.


----------



## Xerces (Jan 30, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> I'm pretty sure she's still a grown homo sapiens and thus is entitled to human rights. Your bloodthirst doesn't make her any less human.



Sorry, shes not entitled to anything, anymore. Some people simply cannot be forgiven. In this case, she has clearly snapped and is mentally unstable so any form of forgiveness would be useless. She is past the point were she can be treated like a normal human being. 

Send her to a remote prison and torture her for the rest of her life. Who's with me?


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jan 30, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Send her to a remote prison and torture her for the rest of her life. Who's with me?



Her excuse is that she's clearly snapped, mentally. What's yours?


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jan 30, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Sorry, shes not entitled to anything, anymore.



Because you say so, I presume? I've yet to see a reason for any of your assertions.



> Some people simply cannot be forgiven. In this case, she has clearly snapped and is mentally unstable so any form of forgiveness would be useless.



So forgiveness is useless if the person to be forgiven is mentally challenged/unstable? Spoken like a true altruist.



> She is past the point were she can be treated like a normal human being.



Again, because you say so? See, I can do this, too: Clearly French people cannot be treated like human beings.



> Send her to a remote prison and torture her for the rest of her life. Who's with me?



You would do the torturing then?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 30, 2011)

Somewhere in a remote town located next to a mostly forgotten prison sits an inmate whose crimes where so shocking that it could have only happned in one state: FLORIDA.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 30, 2011)

Also, from what I rememebred, the statstic is something like 7000 children under the age of 2 are killed by their parents/someone in the US every year. Not really sure on the number, but I rememeber the number of child homicides per year is higher than the total number of solidiers that have died in Iraq. So it is defintely in the thousands. My point is that this kind of story happens more often than most people assume, although I don't know how often people assume it happens...

I'd imagine the numbers are even higher in third world countries.

This kind of shit needs more consitent coverage instead of shitty celebrities getting awards.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 30, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> She should get sent to a rape camp.



Whoa wait...what? 

Does somewhere have one of those or are you just talking about rape camp as in Roman Polanski's house?



Amrun said:


> I'm offended by this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well they're trying to say that it is because only the poor kill for silly things like this, well the poor and minorities. That's the media's message there.


----------



## Darklyre (Jan 30, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Clearly French people cannot be treated like human beings.



I thought this was obvious.


----------



## Tkae (Jan 30, 2011)

I felt bed, until I opened the post:




:rofl


----------



## Heloves (Jan 31, 2011)

Tkae said:


> I felt bed, until I opened the post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You felt a bed? What's wrong with you? 

Anyways...that's what those children get for being mouthy


----------



## Kei (Jan 31, 2011)

Mental Breakdown


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jan 31, 2011)

*Kids Killed from Being Mouthy*



> TAMPA, Florida ? A suburban Florida soccer mom showed signs of trouble in the months before she was accused of killing her two teenage children: Her 16-year-old daughter told police in November she had been hit by her mother, and troopers investigating a car crash thought the woman had been using drugs.
> 
> The incidents were described in reports released Monday, several days after authorities say Julie Powers Schenecker, 50, shot and killed the kids because they were talking back and being "mouthy."
> 
> ...






what happen to whoopings and go to your room. So sad


----------



## psycheofthewoods (Jan 31, 2011)

a thread already exists


----------



## blackbird (Jan 31, 2011)

Another fine example of gunpoint justice.


----------



## D4nc3Style (Feb 1, 2011)

Omg this is the only time I've ever wished death to a person... wonder how the dad feels about this..


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 1, 2011)

That women is nuts but this song is quite catchy

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RijB8wnJCN0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zuul (Feb 1, 2011)

Somewhat I can understand her acts. teenagers are really unsufferable sometimes, though the right thing to do would have been tho GTFO after emptying her husband bank accounts and let him alone to raise the 2 monsters.



maybe should we make it easy for people to abandon their (non baby) children to avoid that sort of tragedy.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 1, 2011)

Everything about this woman just _looks_ insane. I get vibes of Carrie White's mother from her. Killing your own children becaues they got "mouthy." Wow. This woman really leaves me in awe (not the good kind).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2011)

Betta mind yo lip, boy! Mind it, nah, mind it!


----------

